# Avenir waterproof pannier bags



## Pompey Princess (18 Nov 2008)

Yep, the ones that look like the posher (more expensive) Ortlieb pukka ones. Anyone got a couple of these??

I've been commuting on a daily basis now for 3 months and I am firstly, well chuffed that I have managed to keep it up and secondly, why oh why, did I drive/train it to work for the last 4 years?? Anyway...

I started with some cheap and nasty Dirt Monkey girly panniers from Halfrauds as I wanted to make sure I was into this bike malarky before getting some decent kit.

I LOVE IT when it rains, so there's no chance of me not cycling to work in the near future, therefore, I now need to think about upgrading my panniers. The Dirt Monkey ones, to be fair, have been fine, apart from not being waterproof and the rain cover being less than useless. Also, they have 'jumped' off the pannier rack (it's a seat rack one) a number of times and have ended up being dragged along the tarmac, as well as occasionally getting caught in my back wheel. So, in short, they looked fairly battered already.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avenir-100%...sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1227040877&sr=8-8

These are the Raleigh Avenir ones that look suspiciously like the Ortliebs.

It is my birthday very soon and of course, it's Xmas, so was gonna ask my family to buy me a new set of panniers but can't ask for the Ortliebs. Well I can, but I won't get 'em!!!

I am just concerned about how they attach to the pannier rack and whether mine will be suitable or not. My seat post rack is a Raleigh one as well incidentally so one could assume (rightly or wrongly) that they would fit...

Your advice and thoughts will be very gratefully received!

After that mammoth typing sesh, I'm off for a lie-down now in a dark room with a malibu and coke!!!


----------



## Archie (18 Nov 2008)

You're not going to like it, but get the Ortliebs. 

Seriously, some Front Rollers are just like what you're looking at, only better. I'd be willing to bet they're well worth the extra 30 quid you'll pay, as that will be the panniers sorted out for life (unless you take up touring!). 

Try one for birthday, one for Xmas on the family?

Edit: I have Ortliebs, not Avenirs.


----------



## P.H (18 Nov 2008)

Do you realise that link is for a single pannier?
Archie obviously didn't.
So a pair will give 46 L capacity and cost £50+, that's more capacity then the Ortlieb back panniers and only £15 cheaper. They're almost certainly too big for commuting and defiantly too much for a seat post rack (if that's what you meant by seat rack). Sorry.
I can't see anything wrong with the Avenirs ones, there just doesn't seem a big enough saving to not get the best. If you do want a bargain strong waterproof pannier set, have a look here;
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=B3000
several people on this forum have them, a search should get you the threads.


----------



## Archie (19 Nov 2008)

P.H said:


> Do you realise that link is for a single pannier?
> Archie obviously didn't.


Well, let's give people some credit here. I've assumed PP knew what she was buying with her link. The front rollers give nearly equivalent volume and suit a seat mounted pannier rack better than full panniers. I commend them to the house.


----------



## SoulOnIce (19 Nov 2008)

Archie said:


> You're not going to like it, but get the Ortliebs.
> 
> Seriously, some Front Rollers are just like what you're looking at, only better. I'd be willing to bet they're well worth the extra 30 quid you'll pay, as that will be the panniers sorted out for life (unless you take up touring!).
> 
> ...



I know nothing of the Avenirs of which you speak but I have to say get Ortliebs. They are simply the best constructed, most fit for purpose item of any description I have ever bought.

I would guess that 95% of people who own Ortlieb panniers will die before their Ortliebs do! Get them one at a time if you have to.


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (19 Nov 2008)

the avenirs got a good review in a mag i read recently (cant remember the mags name but it seems to be a specialised touring mag). i've just bought ortliebs on unanimous recommendations, their reputation etc. but not everyone is fortunate enough to spend that much money easily, even if it is more economical in the long run. its all relative, you but the best you can afford according to your circumstances


----------



## P.H (20 Nov 2008)

The Princess says


> ask my family to buy me a new set of panniers


So we're talking about a pair.


Archie said:


> some Front Rollers are just like what you're looking at,





> The front rollers give nearly equivalent volume


Volume
Front rollers 25L pair
Aviners 46L pair



> bet they're well worth the extra 30 quid you'll pay


Price
Front rollers £60 a pair
Avinirs £54 a pair

Credit where it's due.


----------



## Pompey Princess (20 Nov 2008)

Hey kids, let's not fall out!!!

I am looking to buy a PAIR of panniers, yes.

At present I only have a seat post rack as my old MTB frame has no fixings to attach a proper pannier rack to.

(I know there's no full stops in this next bit until the end, just take a large breath!)
I had a thought about these panniers and if I attach them to my seat post rack, I will need to make sure they don't get caught in my pedals as I whizz round, therefore, the panniers will need to be pushed to the far end of the pannier rack and this will mean they are 'off centre' from the v-shaped bracket and likely to get trapped in the wheels periodically. Not good.

I think I am going to pop to my LBS for some advice to see if they can fit some MTB frame pannier adapters so I can take a proper rack and then look again at which waterproof panniers to go for.

Thank you all for your advice - it is much appreciated


----------



## mountainbiker1 (1 Aug 2014)

I was bought one of the Avenir Ortlieb-like panniers for MY birthday to replace one from Lidl which had served me brilliantly for 7 years but which was wearing through. I have to say that it looks VERY waterproof but in truth I preferred the Lidl one. Why? Well it cost £9 instead of the £30 for the Avenir and it doesn't have a shoulder strap which Lidl did.
I think people are too attached to brands. Ortliebs are v good but also v expensive. I try to get as good as or near to but at a saving. I commend Avenirs to the house, but them I didn't have to pay for them, even though they're less than Ortliebs. I had been waiting for a new pair to arrive at Lidl or Aldi. I've been waiting 3 years.
I now see this thread is 6 years old. But my comments still apply.


----------



## theloafer (2 Aug 2014)

had my carradice panniers 25+ years now and they are still going strong


----------

